# occasional bout of sneezing?



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

One of my mice just sneezed a couple of times in a row then snuffled. I had him out earlier and he was fine. No grasping or rattling or wheezing. Is occasional sneezing something to worry about or is it normal? It has happened a couple of times before with him. He stopped when I went up to his cage. I don't want to put him on antibiotics if it's not necessary so would appreciate some advice! Thanks. Maybe I'll go back to sleep now. It's 4am!


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Good Morning,AyJay.
Which bedding to you use?It could be possible that it raises to many dust an causes a allergic reaction.
I would try to use soft paper towels instead of normal animal bedding.
Was there any change about food,bedding or environment in the last few days?
If the sneezing wouldn't stop really fast after changeing the bedding,please go to a vet to make sure that your mouse hasn't a respiratory infection.

Good luck.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

I use woodshavings but it's really only a sneeze or two once a week. I would have thought it would be more often of it was an allergy. No no changes. I have some baytril. I will give it to him if he starts rasping.


----------

